# South Eastern ND



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Will be coming from Wi this Saturday through next saturday waterfowl hunting, if anyone in the area would like to come out or hook up let me know. Well be staying in La Moure ND. And we have a trailer full of equipment. PM me....
Adam :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Not many ducks at all right now. Mallards have yet to show up...


----------



## buddha (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Triple, I guess we will see you there. I will be staying at the Omega. My group was there 2 weeks ago, and did well, but I am not sure if much has moved down. Guess we will see.
buddha :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

decoyer said it pretty well, very spotty at best


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Naa lot's of ducks!!!I would hunt that are if I were you guys!!!!! :fro:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

TCO, How much?


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Budda, we will be staying at the omega hotel to, thats the plan as of right now but where ever the birds are we will be with them. WE also had a group of 4 of out there last week and they did exceptionally well. One of the guys shot a double banded mallard that was a $100 reward band banded in Lousiana, that was pretty cool. Most of the stuff is all packed up, heading out a 5 am sat morning.
Adam


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

TripleCurlOutfitters said:


> WE also had a group of 4 of out there last week and they did exceptionally well.
> Adam


You wouldn't happen to be guiding hunters would you? I might be interested...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

smalls,

"WE had a group of 4 out there last week................" what do you think?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I ain't no dummy...Welcome back #1


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Is it legal for someone from cental WI to guide and "have hunters" up in North Dakota?


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

We are not guiding out there, we are just going out there to hunt for our vacation time. :wink: 
Adam


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Heading Out, Will post a report in 2 Mondays! :wink: 
Adam


----------

